# Pro V1x



## GB72 (May 15, 2010)

The free Titlist balls finally arrived this week and I gave the V1x a try today. I have stayed away from premium balls like this mainly because I thought I would be slicing them all over the shop and certainly did not think that I had the swing speed to get the most out of a Pro V1x. I was pleasantly surprised. They were certainly longer off the tee and they did not emphasise the worse aspects off my swing. They were, if anything, straighter than my usual ball. They also felt great off the putter and I had one of my best rounds for putting in ages. Spin wise they were about the same as my regular ball but, to be honest, I do not spin the ball mutch anyway.
So overall I was pretty impressed an would not be 'afraid' now to try other premium balls. That said, the big question for me is still, would I pay Â£40 a dozen for these as opposed to Â£15 a dozen for my usual DX2 soft and the answer is probably not. They were great balls but not, for my level of play, worth paying more than twice what I pay for my regular balls. 

Looking forward to trying the NXT Tour next week.


----------



## HTL (May 16, 2010)

Best balls by far on the market, still to find anything to match it.


----------



## andycap (May 16, 2010)

I agree with all of that. I will always use a pro v when i find them , but no way would i pay that sort of money for a dozen balls, they don't last me long enough! Srixon ad333 or dx2are both are very alike and good value, good enough for me


----------



## jammydodger (May 16, 2010)

Shouldnt have to pay more than Â£25 a dozen for prov1 or v1x. Make sure you look about and if all else fails do what I do and get the end of season stock when they clear it out of the pro shop in Nov/Dec. get a couple of dozen and they'll last all the next comp season.


----------



## GB72 (May 16, 2010)

Shouldnt have to pay more than Â£25 a dozen for prov1 or v1x. Make sure you look about and if all else fails do what I do and get the end of season stock when they clear it out of the pro shop in Nov/Dec. get a couple of dozen and they'll last all the next comp season.
		
Click to expand...

May do that next year but would need to compare that with the fact that last year I got 3 dozen PX3 for Â£25 and this year 3 dozen DX2 for the same price. Still have some credit in the pro shop though so may treat myself


----------



## jammydodger (May 16, 2010)

Shouldnt have to pay more than Â£25 a dozen for prov1 or v1x. Make sure you look about and if all else fails do what I do and get the end of season stock when they clear it out of the pro shop in Nov/Dec. get a couple of dozen and they'll last all the next comp season.
		
Click to expand...

 Still have some credit in the pro shop though so may treat myself
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I do. Save Â£50 on the account for end of year ball buying


----------



## bigbiffa (May 16, 2010)

u can also get pearl grade prov1's on ebay. a lot of pros have people collecting them, for resale, that way you get the premium ball for a fraction of the price, ok not brand new, but still capable of doing the job!


----------



## HRC99 (May 17, 2010)

u can also get pearl grade prov1's on ebay. a lot of pros have people collecting them, for resale, that way you get the premium ball for a fraction of the price, ok not brand new, but still capable of doing the job!
		
Click to expand...

Be very wary with golf balls off eBay as there are tons of fakes around.   A friend bought some and there were worse than useless.


----------



## Spinn77 (May 17, 2010)

did not think that I had the swing speed to get the most out of a Pro V1x.
		
Click to expand...

is the ProV1 ball suited to slower or even quicker swings than the ProV1x  ?


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 23, 2010)

I had both ProV1x and NXT Tours to try - very different animals imo.

but wrt the ProV1x, I've hit a few ProV1's and ProV1x that I have found in the past and for me at least, these proved the point that despite their being intended for higher swing speeds than mine, the ProV1x is a lot more controllable.

now, I have two boxes of ProV1's (dozen old model, dozen current) - who wants to swap?


----------



## Grumps (Jun 23, 2010)

Try direct golf they do balls as mint condition   excellent value


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bugger ProV1x's.
My two freebies lasted two holes.
One in a lake first knock at Hever, the second over the trees first knock at Edenbridge.
I'll stick with my Molitors


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll stick with my Molitors


Click to expand...

Thought you were a noodle man?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll stick with my Molitors


Click to expand...

Thought you were a noodle man? 

Click to expand...

T'was a joke Bob.
I had a mate of mine who used to use Molitors and then swapped out to some crap called "Nitro"...
Always made me grin when he went to hit a provisional and said "This one's a Nitro 2"


----------



## bigslice (Jun 24, 2010)

its been years since ive heard after going out of bounds. im going commando!


----------



## Parmo (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the Pro V1x's I really do, I would mention though that Z Star X are excellent balls as well.  I have been playing with either recently and due to the longer lasting Srixon I think it might take over the Titleist.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 30, 2010)

I really liked the Pro V1x, but I'm not sure that I (24 h'cap) can really get the best from it. I'll will stick to my AD333s at less than half the price for now.


----------



## DingleBerry (Jun 30, 2010)

wise choice! Get your handicap down first then switch to or try better balls and see how you get on!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 1, 2010)

Agreed Dingle, while i'm not happy to lose an AD333 i'm even less pleased to part with a Pro V1x


----------



## TobyRich1928 (Aug 26, 2010)

Best balls by far on the market, still to find anything to match it.
		
Click to expand...

agree, they are just awesome


----------

